# Best products for a pearl white car..



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I've just bought the Mrs a Peugeot 3008 exclusive in pearlescent white.

This isn't the exact car, but it's same spec










Lovely to drive and gotta hell of a spec.

Panoramic glass roof
HUD( heads up display, shows speed & distance to car in front )
Sat-nav, with pop up screen
Cruise control / speed limiter
Dual zone climate control
Split tailgate

And that's just the main items :driver:

So now I've got to get myself sorted for the nightmare of keeping a white car clean whilst living in the country:doublesho

I'm a title concerned about it being white, but it does look amazing (when clean)

So come on all you white car drivers, share your tips / product advise please.

Picking it up a week on Sunday, can't wait - garage isn't far from Autobrite so may well stop off to pick up some goodies on the way home :buffer:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi, I have a pearl white RCZ. Sealants are the way to go with white as it makes them look crisper and sharper and being pearlescent white, will help to bring the flake out in the paint. I have used the Werkstat Acrylic kit on my car, Wolf's Body Wrap and Auto Finesse Tough Coat. They are all great products but i found that the shine that Wolf's Body Wrap gives is great. This will last a year to 18 months if you also invest in their Nano Shampoo. 

Having said that, I've just recently applied Gtechniq C1+ and C1.5 to the OH's car - which is white, and the finish the Gtechniq gives to it, is amazing. I will be getting these products on to my RCZ just as soon as I have a free weekend. It's self cleaning properties are amazing. Nothing will stick to it and the water sheeting and beading are also excellent.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I have a white Abarth, I use Dodo Juice Super Natural Micro Prime or and Poorboys White Diamond. Used Harly Wax last time but will be using Dodo Juice Diamond White. Have heard sealants have a better affect on light cars over wax but I've not used them, I'm a newbie.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Blueberry said:


> Hi, I have a pearl white RCZ. Sealants are the way to go with white as it makes them look crisper and sharper and being pearlescent white, will help to bring the flake out in the paint. I have used the Werkstat Acrylic kit on my car, Wolf's Body Wrap and Auto Finesse Tough Coat. They are all great products but i found that the shine that Wolf's Body Wrap gives is great. This will last a year to 18 months if you also invest in their Nano Shampoo.
> 
> Having said that, I've just recently applied Gtechniq C1+ and C1.5 to the OH's car - which is white, and the finish the Gtechniq gives to it, is amazing. I will be getting these products on to my RCZ just as soon as I have a free weekend. It's self cleaning properties are amazing. Nothing will stick to it and the water sheeting and beading are also excellent.


Yeah been thinking along those lines, but I don't have a garage and so have to be careful about products and the bonding time required.

Do like the look of the Gtechniq products.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Skodaw said:


> Yeah been thinking along those lines, but I don't have a garage and so have to be careful about products and the bonding time required.
> 
> Do like the look of the Gtechniq products.


Yes I appreciate that's difficult however my OH's car is not garaged (won't fit in) so I have to do all my detailing outside. Just plan when you are going to do it in conjunction with the weather forecast and you shouldn't have a problem. As long as no rain falls within 12 hours you should be ok. The Gtechniq products are very good. I've been very impressed with them. As long as you watch the application videos and have a clear understanding of what you are doing, you will be fine


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Sealent, I have used both Gtech C1.5 and C2 and being honest they are quite close, so either would be fine, and require minimal mainteneance which is always a bonus!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Tough Coat or Zaino just look at some of the white cars Russ from Midland Car Care has done you will see what i mean


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Poorboys - White Diamond can this be put on with a machine 
or is it just by hand


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

OILRS said:


> Poorboys - White Diamond can this be put on with a machine
> or is it just by hand


I put all on by hand, I have no DA.  I have good results without. :thumb:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

If calling into AB HQ before or after collecting the car, then I suggest you as mark what he recommends, I myself don't have a white car, but recently used AB seal and protect and am really impressed with how my car looks, very crisp, yet wet, with loads a flake pop. As for durability 1 coat gives up to 3 months protection and it's a very easy product to use. Just can't stop looking at my silver VTS.

If you want more durability could alway try AAb nano range, not used myself yet so can't comment.

Chris.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Ratchet said:


> If calling into AB HQ before or after collecting the car, then I suggest you as mark what he recommends, I myself don't have a white car, but recently used AB seal and protect and am really impressed with how my car looks, very crisp, yet wet, with loads a flake pop. As for durability 1 coat gives up to 3 months protection and it's a very easy product to use. Just can't stop looking at my silver VTS.
> 
> If you want more durability could alway try AAb nano range, not used myself yet so can't comment.
> 
> Chris.


I've already got seal & protect, and have found it very easy to use. All of the Autobrite products I've used so far have been excellent - and really good value for money, was looking a Gtechniq last night - but the cost of what there website suggests is :doublesho

I think I might just drop Mark an email and ask his opinion


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Werkstat acrylic kit is the only way to go mate.

I use this on both of our white cars. My wife's Abarth 500 and my Audi A4

Check the links out too see the finish that is very easily obtained :thumb:

Personally, I wouldn't use anything else other than the Werkstat acrylic kit on a white car! :argie:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Always sealants, I like AF Tough Coat and it's at a great price :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I tend to use SN Hybrid or CarPro Reload on white :thumb:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Bristle Hound said:


> Werkstat acrylic kit is the only way to go mate.
> 
> I use this on both of our white cars. My wife's Abarth 500 and my Audi A4
> 
> ...


They certainly do look great, ESP the 500 :driver:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, would appear things always dont go to plan! The dealer we where buying the white 3008 from have been let down by another dealer - it seams they were able to sell the car to one of there own customers!!

So, that left us without a car! - But I'm a great believer in fate, and as luck would have it we've found a nicer car, with better spec and lower mileage for the same price!! 

The 3008 Sportium comes with just about every extra you could want - including onboard Wifi!!! :driver

BUT - This car is METALLIC BLACK - so kinda out of the frying pan and into the fire, but I'm hoping it will be easier - not least cos I wont get blinded by the White paint.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a pearlescent white Abarth 500 too and I had the same thoughts as you... how the hell will I keep this clean?...

Even though it had only sat in a yard for a month, I got it home and got it _proper_ clean, so Foam/PW, Strong wash, IronX, Rinse, Tardis, Wash, Clay, Wash, IPA wipedown, then put Gtechnig 1.5 Silo Seal on every surface. It did a terrific job. Excellent self cleaning and very, very easy to apply.

Recently I tried Blackfire Crystal Seal, but frankly it's not in the same league.

So last weekend I stripped that off again and this time put Gtechnic G3/G5 on all glass and C2 on all other surfaces. Since it's been on, I've driven the car 3 days in non-stop rain with a few nights in the garage letting the dirty water dry, with the inclusion of a few bird bombs. This morning being a dry nice day, I rolled the car out and it needed no more than a hose and all the dust and crap just slid off.

According to the bottle, I should see 8 months from the C2. I used about 1/4 of it (if that) at £10 a bottle, so I'm not going to complain at 8 months protection for £2.50.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I find a wax to mute the pearl on white, Best of with Zaino imo.


----------

